# Rainy Day Photos



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Kinda a rainy day here and took a few photos. First is another set of Baby Tree Frogs hiding inside a Devils Trumpet Flower.
Second is a shot of an Orchid my wife is growing. 
Working still to get the hang of my new Canon 5d Mark III camera. Liking the camera but still lots of settings I need to learn to do what I want and settings and names are different than my older Canon Rebel XTi.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

great shot of the frogs!


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

*Orchid*

Great shot of the Orchid as well.
Love the light penetration.

Keep showing us what the new Mark III can do. Would love to see some low light shots.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks, and I will keep working on figuring this thing out.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Really liking this camera. Shot a presentation recently at work and the video was awsome quality. Brought camera to Toledo Bend and got a butterfly that came out nice.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Yup, great shots. Thanks.


----------



## shutter_bug (Aug 8, 2009)

love your shot's


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Excellent capture on frogs and butterfly, and like the Orchid, too!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very nice Bro. Beautiful colors.


----------

